# Cube 2015



## ReactionGTC (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
langsam präsentieren die Hersteller einige ihrer Neuheiten.
Gibt es denn von Cube auch schon was was es nächstes Jahr neues gibt?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Duci (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Händler können schon einige 2015er Modelle bestellen. Aber weder Spezifikation noch Bilder wurden bisher kommuniziert. Ich nehme an es handelt sich hierbei um Modelle bei denen der Rahmen unverändert (ausser farblich) übernommen wird und die Komponenten wohl auch nur wenig ändern. Richtig neue Bikes habe ich von Cube leider auch noch nicht gesehen. Soweit ich weiss, werden diese aber den Händlern per Ende Juli präsentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juli 2014)

Auf Facebook war gestern ganz kurz das neuen Fritz zu sehen, 650B mit 180mm, Rahmen wurde leicht geändert, leider wurde der Post mit Bildern wieder gelöscht und ich hab nix abgspeichert...


----------



## bikerfrooody (10. Juli 2014)

29er stereo und 160mm habe ich gehört


----------



## brösmeli (17. Juli 2014)

bestimmt wird es einige modelle mit der neuen xtr di2 geben. da wird es bei den rahmen anpassungen geben oder sogar neukonstruktionen?


----------



## na!To (17. Juli 2014)

Das bleibt abzuwarten. Die Di2 wird erst ab Frühjahr 2015 verfügbar sein. Was aber Cube und ihren Lieferverzögerungen ganz gut passen dürfte.


----------



## Tobias_B. (17. Juli 2014)

Auch die günstigen Modelle ab Aim Cross Country Bereich haben jetzt soweit ich das gesehen habe auch schon alle eine Seilzugverlegung im Rahmen. Auch die Rahmen sind leichter geworden und haben sich in der Form, v.a. Oberrohr verändert.

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## mtb4win (18. Juli 2014)

Weiß man schon ab wann die neuen Modelle verfügbar sein werden. Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums AIM (für meinen Sohn).


----------



## Tobias_B. (18. Juli 2014)

Ist unterschiedlich, hab dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## Friendsofmine (21. Juli 2014)

Solange die nicht diese fürchterlichen Cube Farben seit zwei Jahren - in normal kaufbar ändern- liegt mein Interesse an diesen Gurken bei Null .


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2014)

stimmt. die farben sind schon arg.

zumindest sollte zu jedem modell eine konservative, alternative farbkombi wählbar sein. ich finde meins schon grenzwertig. dunklere farben hätten mir mehr zugesagt, wie am140 shpc von 2013. hätte ich fast auch gekauft, jedoch waren mir carbonheck, LRS und foxgabel ein dorn im auge und so wurde es dieses blau-türkis-mischmasch 2014er stereo.

naja....wenn ich noch die pike decals getauscht habe, wird es gehen. liegen schon parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (22. Juli 2014)

ich bin mit der farbkombi voll zuvrieden, ich denke auch nicht das die viel ändern werden an den farben.
ich bin mit meinem slt voll zufrieden ! und werde auch nächstes jahr das neue modell fahren


----------



## Tobias_B. (22. Juli 2014)

Die meisten Modelle gibts ja eher in einer Zeitlosen Farbe und dann in einer etwas peppigen. Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden, aber übertreiben wie manche hier braucht man auch nicht. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die neuen Modelle im Vergleich zu den 2014er nochmal um ein gutes Stück zum gleichen oder besseren Preis  höherwertiger ausgestattet sind. Auch die Einsteigerklassen von Aim bis LTD haben jetzt bereits schon Innenseilzugverlegung. Luftgabel gibts jetzt bereits ab Attention SL 29 für 799. Das hatte dieses Jahr erst das Acid für 899 drin.


----------



## bikerfrooody (22. Juli 2014)

gibt es schon die ersten bilder ?


----------



## Tobias_B. (22. Juli 2014)

Die kommen erst nach der Eurobike rein, aber ein paar 2015er haben wir schon im Laden.


----------



## Vincy (22. Juli 2014)

Das sind aber nur die Modelle im Low budget Price Segment.
Cube muß auch reagieren (Ausstattung, Preis), insbesondere gegen die unmittelbaren Konkurrenten wie Canyon und Radon.
Verkaufen können Direktversender/Discounter billiger, dann muß man mehr mit Qualität, Innovationen und Service überzeugen, und da hapert es bei Cube.
Es war ein Fehler, dass man zu wenige 650b Modelle hat. Da fehlen die Stereo HPC (wie bei den 29er) und HPA (Alu) Modellvarianten. Das Fritzz 650b hat dafür zu wenig Toureneigenschaften. Die AMS Series reisst da nichts mehr raus, ist vom Design her veraltet und die HPA Versionen zu schwer.
Kann (und muß) also für 2015 nur noch besser werden.


----------



## Tobias_B. (22. Juli 2014)

Schon klar dass Cube gegen canyon und radon von der Preis Leistung schlechter abschneidet. Aber ich kriegs doch täglich mit wie die Kunden Ihre jämmerlich zusammengeklemmten Versenderbikes zur Reparatur oder zur gescheiten Montage bringen. Vom Gewicht her geht natürlich  noch was , das ist klar. Design ist Geschmackssache, da wird man sich nie einig. Soll jeder kaufen was er möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsurferODW (23. Juli 2014)

Schwarz ist keine Farbe....

Daher bin ich schon froh, dass Cube knallige Farben im Programm hat.


----------



## bikerfrooody (27. Juli 2014)

habe bis jezzt nur ein aim und  attention gesehn aber aus stattung ist für den preis okay mit hollowtech kurbel und luftgabel für unter 800€


----------



## Duci (28. Juli 2014)

Cube hat ab heute den Showroom für Händler geöffnet. Geht ein Händler aus diesem Forum hin und kann über die News von Cube berichten? Vielen Dank


----------



## Willi777 (28. Juli 2014)

Schade das cube so nen Staatsakt aus den neuen Modellen macht. Da sind die Radon Jungs schon cleverer. Wer früher Werbung macht prägt sich früher beim Konsumenten ein. Ne ganze Ecke 2015er sind hier schon mit Bild Ausstattung und Preis gepostet. Da fallen schon Vorentscheidungen, die der Kunde unbewusst trifft und am Ende alle späteren Marken ins hintertreffen bringt. Marktsstrategisch clever von Radon und dumm von Cube


----------



## Duci (28. Juli 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Schade das cube so nen Staatsakt aus den neuen Modellen macht. Da sind die Radon Jungs schon cleverer. Wer früher Werbung macht prägt sich früher beim Konsumenten ein. Ne ganze Ecke 2015er sind hier schon mit Bild Ausstattung und Preis gepostet. Da fallen schon Vorentscheidungen, die der Kunde unbewusst trifft und am Ende alle späteren Marken ins hintertreffen bringt. Marktsstrategisch clever von Radon und dumm von Cube


 
Sehe ich nicht ganz so. Der Händler hat noch zahlreiche "alte" 2014er Modelle an Lager. Der Monat August ist ein guter Verkaufsmonat (im Allgemeinen) und wenn der Kunde schon jetzt die 2015er Modelle zu Gesicht bekommt will er auch so eines und kauft dann kein 2014er mehr oder dann nur mit entsprechendem Rabatt.


----------



## Vincy (28. Juli 2014)

Die wirklichen Neuheiten werden eh meistens erst (viel) später lieferbar sein. Was nützen da vollmundige Ankündigungen und Versprechungen, wenn die eh nicht eingehalten werden.
Wirklich aufregend Neues, wie damals das derzeitige Stereo, wird es für 2015 nicht von Cube geben.


----------



## Jayhawk (28. Juli 2014)

Zunächst mal hallo an alle. Ich bin neu hier, weil ich mir ein 29er Hardtail zulegen möchte und beim Durchforsten des Internets als MTB-Einsteiger hier viel Wissenswertes gelesen.

Wegen des guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses habe ich das Cube Race One (21 Zoll) ins Auge gefasst und war heute beim Händler. Leider hat er das Bike nicht da, aber das 2015er Race One lässt sich schon bestellen und ist ab Ende August lieferbar. Das Bike ist als "blackline" gelistet. Das wird dann vermutlich der Rahmen vom aktuellen Ltd Race 29 blackline sein, oder?

Ich würde halt gerne wissen, ob die Ausstattung  gleichwertig oder womöglich sogar besser als beim 2014er ist. Von den Farben her finde ich das 2014er (sofern der neue Rahmen tatsächlich wie das Ltd Race aussieht) schöner und die Geometrie passt mir auch.Weiß jemand genaueres, ob sich die Rahmengeometrie wesentlich ändert und wie die Ausstattung konkret sein wird? Der Händler konnte mir da nix genaueres sagen.

Dummerweise habe ich gerade jetzt vier Wochen Urlaub und würde am liebsten gestern kaufen und heute schon fahren.  Ob sich das warten aufs 2014er lohnt? Das käme dann pünktlich, wenn der Urlaub vorbei ist...


----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. Juli 2014)

Hier is wohl der bessere Thread... Ich habe gehört, 2015 gibts weder Hanzz noch two15. Kann ja wohl nicht sein...


----------



## Tobias_B. (29. Juli 2014)

Duci schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht ganz so. Der Händler hat noch zahlreiche "alte" 2014er Modelle an Lager. Der Monat August ist ein guter Verkaufsmonat (im Allgemeinen) und wenn der Kunde schon jetzt die 2015er Modelle zu Gesicht bekommt will er auch so eines und kauft dann kein 2014er mehr oder dann nur mit entsprechendem Rabatt.



Klasse geschrieben, zumindest einer der sich mal in die Lage der Händler versetzen kann und nicht nur an sich selbst denkt!


----------



## skydog73 (30. Juli 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Hier is wohl der bessere Thread... Ich habe gehört, 2015 gibts weder Hanzz noch two15. Kann ja wohl nicht sein...



und? wo ist das Problem? wolltest Du 2015 eins kaufen? 
...dann mach´s doch einfach jetzt - die Preise können nur besser werden... -hab ich gehört...
(wenn in 2014 die Nachfrage noch einmal steigt, dann gibt´s vielleicht auch noch ne 2015er-Auflage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (30. Juli 2014)

Sagen wir, wenn ich eins von den 2014ern gewollt hätte, hätte ich es gekauft. Fürs warten weiß ich zu genau, wie schnell es passiert, dass man nicht mehr fahren kann. Zumal ich ein recht anständiges AMS 150 SLT Zero und ein Hanzz SL habe. Die 2014er Farben gefallen ganz einfach nicht. Und ich wollte mehr darüber sprechen, was Ihr davon haltet, dass man FR und DH aus dem Sortiment nimmt. Zumindest gerüchtehalber.


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

Das neue Super Enduro für 2015
*Cube Fritzz 180 HPA 27,5"*
2 Modelle ab 3000€







*Cube Stereo 140 HPA 27,5"*
7 Modelle ab 2100€ -8000€
Auch als Carbonversion, mit neuem Carbon C68 Rahmen (erst Frühjahr 2015).









*Cube Elite C68 29er*
4 C68 Modelle

*

 *


----------



## Grins3katze (1. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Auf Facebook war gestern ganz kurz das neuen Fritz zu sehen, 650B mit 180mm, Rahmen wurde leicht geändert, leider wurde der Post mit Bildern wieder gelöscht und ich hab nix abgspeichert...




hab ich auch gesehen... hab bei Mountain bike nachgefragt... die haben mir gesagt dass der Post wieder gelöscht werden sollte...

hier ist er wieder:


----------



## 1PocketRocket (1. August 2014)

Das FRITZZ sieht aber ganz schön heftig aus und das Elite mit USD Gabel ist auch mal ein echter Hingucker.

Mist, hätte ich doch bloß noch ein Jahr gewartet


----------



## stonele (1. August 2014)

Beim Elite sieht die RS1 richtig gut und stimmig aus.


----------



## Willi777 (1. August 2014)

Das neue Black sin hat die auch dran. Bin mal auf erste fahreindrücke gespannt


----------



## Willi777 (1. August 2014)

Mein Gott ist der 2015er Stereo Rahmen potthaßlich. Sehr schön. Hatte befürchtet mich zu ärgern, so recht spät in der Saison noch ein 2014er Modell gekauft zu haben ...aber: alles richtig gemacht


----------



## The_Uphiller (2. August 2014)

Hat zufällig wer das Bild vom Elite abgespeichert?


----------



## Vincy (4. August 2014)

First Look Fritzz HPA 180 650b und Stereo HPA 140 650b
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-cube-stereo-140-275-und-fritzz-180-275/

140mm Federweg, 27,5″ Laufräder und ein 1800g leichter Carbon Rahmen. Das sind die Eckdaten des Topmodells des neuen Stereo 140 27,5 mit C68 Rahmen (68% Carbonanteil).
Das Topmodell Stereo 140 27,5 SHPC SLT soll nach Angaben von CUBE nur rund 9kg auf die Wage bringen und zu einem Preis von rund 8.000€ erhältlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duci (5. August 2014)

Hier ein Beitrag von Bikeradar zu den 2015er Modellen:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cube-stereo-and-fritzz-2015-exclusive-first-look-41984/


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2014)

Hier einige Cube Neuheiten von der bike
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...ube-bringt-superleichte-hardtails/a19971.html


----------



## Zipfi1977 (5. August 2014)

Zum Glück keine Fatbikes. Braucht kein Mensch, so ein Kasperkram.


----------



## Duci (6. August 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist der 2015er Stereo Rahmen potthaßlich. Sehr schön. Hatte befürchtet mich zu ärgern, so recht spät in der Saison noch ein 2014er Modell gekauft zu haben ...aber: alles richtig gemacht


 
Die kräftig grüne Farbe gibt es nur bei den Presse-Vorserienbikes.


----------



## tantemucki (8. August 2014)

Duci schrieb:


> Die kräftig grüne Farbe gibt es nur bei den Presse-Vorserienbikes.



Also ich finde, die Farbe passt ganz gut in die Landschaft


----------



## Willi777 (8. August 2014)

Es ist der Rahmen an sich, der mir nicht gefallt. Wirkt viel zu zierlich. Geschmacksache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (8. August 2014)

Eigentlich hat  Cube mit 2015 rahmen genau korrigiert was kritisiert wurde in 2013… und Bäm alle rahmen bekommen 20mm mehr Reach…


----------



## streichholz89 (11. August 2014)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Auch die günstigen Modelle ab Aim Cross Country Bereich haben jetzt soweit ich das gesehen habe auch schon alle eine Seilzugverlegung im Rahmen. Auch die Rahmen sind leichter geworden und haben sich in der Form, v.a. Oberrohr verändert.
> 
> Gefällt mir sehr gut!




sogar das günstigste aim wird jetzt auf 650b laufrädern daher kommen !


----------



## Hardwell (12. August 2014)

Hier sind die neuen Hardtails von Aim bis Acid zu finden :

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/bikes/mountain-bikes/filter/brands/cube/others/$Year 2015/subcats/none


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. August 2014)

Die Klassiker AMS werden wohl verschwinden, und durch die Stereo ersetzt. Hmm
Ersetzt der VW Beetle bald auch den VW Golf ?
Die neue Bike bemerkt auch langsam das Chaos in der Cube Modellpalette, hab ich aber schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren bemängelt.
Glaube Cube wird es bald schwer haben, da andere Mitbewerber mächtig aufholen und teilweise vorbei ziehen.
Egal .... werd nen S- Works oder CD Trigger 2015 kaufen.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die Klassiker AMS werden wohl verschwinden, und durch die Stereo ersetzt. Hmm
> Ersetzt der VW Beetle bald auch den VW Golf ?
> Die neue Bike bemerkt auch langsam das Chaos in der Cube Modellpalette, hab ich aber schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren bemängelt.
> Glaube Cube wird es bald schwer haben, da andere Mitbewerber mächtig aufholen und teilweise vorbei ziehen.
> Egal .... werd nen S- Works oder CD Trigger 2015 kaufen.



Ganz deiner Meinung. AMS war und bleibt ein Klassiker. Hanzz und two15 wegfallen zu lassen wird bei Fans unmut erzeugen... Mal sehen, was die Messe bringt.

Zwei two 15 Rahmen in grau/lachs hätte ich noch  Bei Bedarf also PN


----------



## Duci (13. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung. AMS war und bleibt ein Klassiker. Hanzz und two15 wegfallen zu lassen wird bei Fans unmut erzeugen... Mal sehen, was die Messe bringt.
> 
> Zwei two 15 Rahmen in grau/lachs hätte ich noch  Bei Bedarf also PN


 
Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Wo steht denn, dass das two15 wegfällt??


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. August 2014)

Hat mir ein Vogel gezwitschert


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. August 2014)

Wurden die Two 15 nicht gerade vor 2 Jahren neu vorgestellt?  Werden sich nicht wirklich verkauft haben die Teile.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. August 2014)

Was auch immer. Man kann aber doch nicht Deutschlands oder Europas größter und natürlich derzeit sein, wenn man weder ein freeride (hanzz) noch ein downhill im Programm hat. Fritzz mit 180 ersetzt nicht das hanzz


----------



## Plumpssack (13. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Wurden die Two 15 nicht gerade vor 2 Jahren neu vorgestellt?  Werden sich nicht wirklich verkauft haben die Teile.


sind auch hässlich wie die Nacht und die leverage ratio lässt kaum Fahrer unter 80kg zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (14. August 2014)

Naja, DH Kisten sind ja ein nieschending. Aber man kann sowas doch nicht aus dem programm nehmen... Optik is ja immer so eine Sache...


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Naja, DH Kisten sind ja ein nieschending. Aber man kann sowas doch nicht aus dem programm nehmen... Optik is ja immer so eine Sache...


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass zu 2015 ein DH team auf die Beine gestellt und was entwickelt wird.


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. August 2014)

Gibt es irgendwelche Infos & Gerüchte wie es bei Cube weitergeht ?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (15. August 2014)

Inwiefern?  Wahnsinnig viel wird in gute Bekleidung und teile gesteckt. Schuhe etc. Und viel Geld investieren, um in USA Fuß zu fassen.


----------



## ludo (16. August 2014)

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9182-cube-praesentiert-faserige-neuentwicklungen.html


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2014)

*Fritzz 180 HPA 27,5"*
2 Modelle 3000 bzw 5000€  















*


Stereo 140 HPA 27,5"*

7 Modelle von 2100-8000€ (HPA und SHPC)






















*
Stereo 160 HPA 27,5   (*alias Fritzz 160 650b ?*)



*


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2014)

*Elite C68 29er*

4 Modelle von 3200-7500€









*Elite C68 SLT*




*Elite Hybrid*


----------



## brösmeli (16. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Elite C68 29er*



Ist das untere mit der neuen xtr di2?
Lecker!
Wird aber wohl das portemonnaie leeren!


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2014)

Ja, ist mit der neuen XTR Di2. Kostet "bescheidene" 7500€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (16. August 2014)

Da wohl langsam alle Fahrradhersteller Premium sein wollen- und Premium Preise aufrufen, wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis ein Bike Leasing ala KFZ eingeführt werden wird.
Wer sonst soll die Mondpreise nachvollziehen & bezahlen.

7500€ für ein Hardtail Cube Radl ..... ja klar.


----------



## Willi777 (16. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Da wohl langsam alle Fahrradhersteller Premium sein wollen- und Premium Preise aufrufen, wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis ein Bike Leasing ala KFZ eingeführt werden wird.
> Wer sonst soll die Mondpreise nachvollziehen & bezahlen.
> 
> 7500€ für ein Hardtail Cube Radl ..... ja klar.



Word!


----------



## hebolaco (17. August 2014)

.....weiß jemand was es beim Cube- Reaction neues gibt ?


----------



## ludo (17. August 2014)

hebolaco schrieb:


> .....weiß jemand was es beim Cube- Reaction neues gibt ?


rahmen hat jetzt auch steckachse wie beim elite .


----------



## ludo (17. August 2014)

hebolaco schrieb:


> .....weiß jemand was es beim Cube- Reaction neues gibt ?


rahmen hat jetzt auch steckachse wie beim elite .


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. August 2014)

Ne Steckachse....

Und ist etwas bekannt ob sie nochmal schlechtere Komponenten an den Rädern verbauen?
Hab gehört das sie mehr Eigenmarken bei Lenker & Sattelstützen verbauen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (17. August 2014)

Ja. Weil sie da ne Menge verbessert haben wollen


----------



## 007ike (17. August 2014)

diese komische RockShoxs gefällt mir einfach nicht.........


----------



## neural-brain (17. August 2014)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Hier sind die neuen Hardtails von Aim bis Acid zu finden :
> 
> http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/bikes/mountain-bikes/filter/brands/cube/others/$Year 2015/subcats/none





Demnach müssten dann die Preise zu den Vorgängermodellen sinken... hier mal am Bsp des Attention 27,5:


2014er Modell: http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/13838/cube-analog-275-hardtail-mountain-bike-2014

2015er Modell: http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/17519/cube-analog-650b-hardtail-mountain-bike-2015


jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob die Händler die Preise der 2014er Modelle noch unter die der 2015er Modelle ansetzen ?


----------



## Hardwell (18. August 2014)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass jetzt nicht mehr bis zum Attention SL diese grottigen Suntour XCR verbaut werden. Mag sein, dass die Rock Shox nicht in einer höheren Liga spielen, aber die Beschichtungsqualität der Standrohre etc. sind der Suntour dann doch deutlich überlegen.
Die Rahmen sollten vom Gewicht her relativ gleich sein zu den 2014ern, vielleicht minimal leichter. Dass man bei den Bremsen jetzt noch eine Nummer tiefer gegangen ist und die Shimano Altus BR-M355 statt der Acera BR-M395 verbaut kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Bremsen sind so ziemlich das sicherheitsrelevanteste Bauteil am ganzen Rad und dass da so dermaßen gespart wird... Ab dem Acid kommt allerdings eine 180er Scheibe vorne , sowie ein älteres Modell der Deore-Bremse zum Einsatz. 180mm vorne gab es sonst erst ab dem LTD. Zu den Preisen kann ich nix sagen, ich hoffe ich komme ab der Eurobike an die neue Preisliste, oder zumindest an eine Deutsche Seite, wo die Modelle dann mit kompletter Ausstattung gelistet sind. Komisch nur , dass es noch keine Infos zu den neuen LTD Modellen gibt. Vielleicht kommen ja nun alle in 29" und 650B


----------



## Zipfi1977 (18. August 2014)

Die neue Rockshox gefällt mir auch nicht. Und entgegen der Testergebnisse halte ich sie auch nicht für geeignet. Zumindest nicht ohne Schutz unten. Wie schnell haut man sich nen Stein unten gegen die Gabel. Bei der RS sind dann 1600 Flocken dahin...


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. August 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen bei der RS 1 der Umbau des Rades da eine spezielle Nabe benötigt wird um überhaupt einigermaßen steiffigeit in die Gabel zu bekommen .
Wird genauso schnell verschwinden wie sie gekommen ist, wenn sie nicht an diesem System irgendwas ändern.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (23. August 2014)

Da glaub ich nicht dran. Es werden LR Hersteller nachziehen und dann gilt das Argument nicht mehr.


----------



## lxkarl (23. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Elite C68 29er*
> 
> 4 Modelle von 3200-7500€


die farbe von dem bike oben finde ich wirklich toll.


----------



## lxkarl (23. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Da wohl langsam alle Fahrradhersteller Premium sein wollen- und Premium Preise aufrufen, wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis ein Bike Leasing ala KFZ eingeführt werden wird.
> Wer sonst soll die Mondpreise nachvollziehen & bezahlen.
> 
> 7500€ für ein Hardtail Cube Radl ..... ja klar.


die preise sind wirklich der hammer! wer soll sich sowas leisten können?


----------



## lxkarl (23. August 2014)

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo bilder von den cross und fitnessbikes 2015? ab wann wird auf der homepage die neuen modelle präsentiert? am mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (24. August 2014)

Oh ja das neue Fritz 180 wird's ; )


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. August 2014)

Bei CD sind die neuen 2015er Modelle schon auf der Website zu sehen - mit Preisen.
Bei Cube sehe ich Modelltechnisch nicht mehr durch- lackmässig schon lange nicht mehr.
Für mich haben die sich völlig verrannt.
In den Preisen - Laufradgrössen -Modelle - ausuferndes Chicki Micki Marchendise ( Gürtel / Rucksäcke/ Bommelmützen etc.)
Und nein - die Rahmen kommen nicht aus Germany was man bei den Preislagen erwarten könnte.


----------



## Horaff (24. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bei CD sind die neuen 2015er Modelle schon auf der Website zu sehen - mit Preisen.
> Bei Cube sehe ich Modelltechnisch nicht mehr durch- lackmässig schon lange nicht mehr.
> Für mich haben die sich völlig verrannt.
> In den Preisen - Laufradgrössen -Modelle - ausuferndes Chicki Micki Marchendise ( Gürtel / Rucksäcke/ Bommelmützen etc.)
> Und nein - die Rahmen kommen nicht aus Germany was man bei den Preislagen erwarten könnte.


....CD...?


----------



## Tobias_B. (24. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bei CD sind die neuen 2015er Modelle schon auf der Website zu sehen - mit Preisen.
> Bei Cube sehe ich Modelltechnisch nicht mehr durch- lackmässig schon lange nicht mehr.
> Für mich haben die sich völlig verrannt.
> In den Preisen - Laufradgrössen -Modelle - ausuferndes Chicki Micki Marchendise ( Gürtel / Rucksäcke/ Bommelmützen etc.)
> Und nein - die Rahmen kommen nicht aus Germany was man bei den Preislagen erwarten könnte.




ach wie schön, dass jeder Pups seinen Senf dazugeben darf, ob die Meinung objektiv zu betrachten ist, sei mal dahingestellt... mir ist aufgefallen, dass du schon die ganze Zeit über Cube meckerst, warum bist du dann noch in diesem Thread und wanderst nicht zu Canyon und Co? ; )


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. August 2014)

Weil ich noch ein AMS 100 HPC im Keller hab, und ein verfechter der freien Meinungsäusserung bin. Sollten nur positive Meinungen hier im Forum erwünscht sein, so bitte ich das in den Forenregeln zu vermerken!
Und wenn es meiner Meinung etwas negatives gibt- sag ich es auch.
Beschwere ich mich bei dir wenn du nur positives schreibst ?
Und was hat das übrigens mit Canyon zu tun ?
Wird ein Rätsel bleiben oder ?


----------



## Tobias_B. (24. August 2014)

darfst dir was aussuchen :*


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. August 2014)

Da lob ich mir mein 2005er AMS 100 ltd. 
Ausser den HT würde ich mir nix mehr von cube kaufen 
So potthässlich finde ich die Fullies.


----------



## DaKing (25. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Und nein - die Rahmen kommen nicht aus Germany was man bei den Preislagen erwarten könnte.



Aha - dann nenne mal einen Hersteller, der Massenfertigung von Carbonrahmen in Deutschland durchführt. Soweit ich weiß ist überhaupt nur Time mit einer Fertigung in Tunesien "Europa-nah" aufgestellt, alles andere kommt aus Fernost. Und das ist auch gut so, die Leute dort - immer in Kombination mit der Qualitätssicherung der Deutschen Hersteller - wissen nämlich was sie tun.


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2014)

Auch Liteville lässt seine Rahmen in Taiwan fertigen und haben dennoch einen stolzen Preis. 
Auch bei Cannondale gibt es da seit einigen Jahren kein made in USA und sind dennoch sehr teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (25. August 2014)

das Preis Leistungsverhältnis bei Cube ist ziemlich gut, auch verstehe ich nicht warum manche schimpfen, dass Cube ein 7,5k € Hardtail Bike im Sortiment hat.. da frag ich mich welche Hersteller kein High End Bike im Programm haben. Wenn man das Geld nicht dazu hat, braucht mans sich ja auch nicht kaufen... ; )


----------



## Andiwug (25. August 2014)

hier mal zwei neue ebiks. http://www.elektrorad-magazin.de/na...uer-2015-cube-e-mountainbike-169-kg-mit-bosch


----------



## lxkarl (25. August 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bei CD sind die neuen 2015er Modelle schon auf der Website zu sehen - mit Preisen.
> Bei Cube sehe ich Modelltechnisch nicht mehr durch- lackmässig schon lange nicht mehr.
> Für mich haben die sich völlig verrannt.
> In den Preisen - Laufradgrössen -Modelle - ausuferndes Chicki Micki Marchendise ( Gürtel / Rucksäcke/ Bommelmützen etc.)
> Und nein - die Rahmen kommen nicht aus Germany was man bei den Preislagen erwarten könnte.


*was ist cd?*


----------



## brösmeli (25. August 2014)

lxkarl schrieb:


> *was ist cd?*



Compact Disc!

Nein. War ein Witz!

Auf welcher Marke fährt der Manni Fumic?

Richtig auf ...

C _ n n _ _ D _ l e


----------



## lxkarl (26. August 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Compact Disc!
> 
> Nein. War ein Witz!
> 
> ...



welche marke soll das sein? ich komm nicht drauf!


----------



## rosso19842 (26. August 2014)

Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (26. August 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Cannondale


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*CUBE STEREO 140 SHPC C68 SLT 27,5*


----------



## brösmeli (26. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *CUBE STEREO 140 C68 SLT*



Hei. Vincy. Sind das 650er?


----------



## lxkarl (26. August 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Cannondale


ok danke.
ich bin ja mal auf die neuen modelle gespannt, morgen ist es endlich soweit!


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hei. Vincy. Sind das 650er?



Ja. Das neue Stereo 140 mit C68 kommt nur mit 27,5.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (26. August 2014)

Das könnte allerdings gut der Nachfolger von meinem AMS SLT werden... Aber 140 sind zu wenig


----------



## brösmeli (26. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja. Das neue Stereo 140 kommt nur mit 27,5.


Was? Wirklich?
Keine 29er Stereos? 
Oder nur noch mit 120 mm?
Woher hast du die Bilder/Infos?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (26. August 2014)

Gibt es ernsthaft Nachfrage für 29er Fullys?


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/exclusiv-das-cube-stereo-140-super-hpc-mit-c68-technology/


----------



## jojojoint (26. August 2014)

So für alle dies interessiert, die neuen Modelle sind auf der  Cube Hompage 

Edit: zumindest ist die Seite im Aufbau mal online mal wieder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lxkarl (26. August 2014)

jojojoint schrieb:


> So für alle dies interessiert, die neuen Modelle sind auf der  Cube Hompage
> 
> Edit: zumindest ist die Seite im Aufbau mal online mal wieder nicht


danke für die info.


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/

*Stereo 140 C68 SLT 27.5  6999€*




*Stereo 140 Super HPC SL 27.5  4999€*




*Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 27.5  3599€*




*Stereo 140 Super HPC TM 27.5  3599€*




*Stereo 160 Super HPC 27.5 Action Team  4999€*




*Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27.5  3999€*




*Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27.5  3599€*


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*Stereo 140 Super HPC SLT 29  5999€*
*

*

*Stereo 140 Super HPC SL 29 redwood flashred  4999€*




*Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29  3999€*




*Stereo 140 HPC Pro 29 carbon´n´grey´n´blue  2599€*
*

*

*Stereo 120 Super HPC SLT 29  6499€*




*Stereo 120 Super HPC SL 29  4999€*




*Stereo 120 Super HPC Race 29 black flashred  3499€*




*Stereo 120 HPC Race 29  2999€*




*Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29 black grey green  2499€*


----------



## Tobias_B. (26. August 2014)

Also mir gefallen Sie gut, hab Sie ja Dienstag schon live erlebt.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (26. August 2014)

Würd ich jedes davon nehmen, bis auf die Fox Gabeln


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*Stereo 160 HPA TM 27.5  3199€*
*

*

*Stereo 160 HPA SL 27.5 black´n´blue´n´ flashred  2999€*
*

*

*Stereo 160 HPA Race 27.5  2499€*




*Stereo 160 HPA Pro 27.5  1999€*





*Stereo 140 HPA Race 27.5  2999€*




*Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27.5  2599€*




*Stereo 140 HPA 27.5  1999€*
*

*

*Sting WLS 140 SL 27.5  2499€*


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27.5  3699€*
*

*

*Fritzz 180 HPA Race 27.5  2699€*
*

*


----------



## LAforce (26. August 2014)

hmm, irgendwie würde ich meins nicht eintauschen wollen ...


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*AMS 100 Super HPC SLT 29  4999€*
*

*

*AMS 100 Super HPC SL 29  3499€*
*

*

*AMS 100 Super HPC Race 29  2799€*






*Elite C68 SLT 29  6999€*




*Elite C68 SL 29  4599€*




*Elite C68 Race 29  3999€*




*Elite C68 Pro 29  2999€*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (26. August 2014)

Also doch ams. Und was an den neuen fox Gabeln schlecht sein soll, weiß vermutlich nur der Wind...


----------



## Willi777 (26. August 2014)

Meins scheint bis auf die Bremse ( die ich - egal welche - sowieso gegen meine saint getauscht haette)  ausstattungstechnisch nahezu gleich geblieben zu sein. Nur die Farbe ist nun besser


----------



## Johny_Sunshine (26. August 2014)

Die 2015 Cube Fahrräder sind jetzt auf die Cube-Hopepage zu sehen.
Ich habe Interesse an den Reaction GTC SLT 29 - jetzt sehe ich dass den 2015er Model den neuen Rock Shox RS-1 Gabel hat: (wie auch die zwei top Elite-Modelle)

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-gtc-slt-29-carbonnflashred-2015/

Hmmm, ich überlege ob ich mir den 2014er Model holen oder doch den 2015er.
Weitere Unterschied zwischen 2014er und 2015er ist die Schaltung - SRAM X.O beim 2014er und Shimano XT beim 2015er.

Ich muß sagen meine erste Eindruck von den 2015-Model ist das es gut aussiehst mit den RS-1 Gabel.
Aber wie genau der Gabel abschneidet weisst Mann erst nach erste Testberichte.

Würde mich Interessieren was ihr davon halten?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
John


----------



## Zipfi1977 (26. August 2014)

Die Gabel ist top getestet worden. Auch wenn ich diese Meinung nicht habe. Zumindest nicht ohne Schutz unten. Einmal wo hängen bleiben, schon sind 1700 Euro dahin.


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

Sorry, ich kann da euch nicht garantieren, das die Bilder immer zu den Modellbezeichnungen passen.

Gott sei Dank, sind die Preise bei einigen Modelle nicht ganz so exorbitant hoch, wie es in einigen Medien vorher angekündigt wurde.
Finde es von Cube gut, dass da endlich die Preise auch mitangegeben wurden. 
Auch sonst finde ich die 2015er Modellpalette insgesamt recht gut gelungen!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann da euch nicht garantieren, das die Bilder immer zu den Modellbezeichnungen passen.
> 
> Gott sei Dank, sind die Preise bei einigen Modelle nicht ganz so exorbitant hoch, wie es in einigen Medien vorher angekündigt wurde.
> Finde es von Cube gut, dass da endlich die Preise auch mitangegeben wurden.
> Auch sonst finde ich die 2015er Modellpalette insgesamt recht gut gelungen!



Stimme dir völlig zu. Das ist jetzt Augenhöhe mit den deutlich teurer gewordenen Canyon - allerdings mit dem Bonus des Händlers um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (27. August 2014)

Haben die wirklich am Stereo 27.5 140 SHPC TM eine 150mm Pike und an den restlichen Stereo 27.5 140 Modelle Fox 32 140mm verbaut? Das sind mal eben 3cm Gabeleinbaulängenunterschied und die Geo-Tabellen sind einfach die gleichen.
Das würde bedeuten, dass die Winkel am TM Modell ca. 1.5° Flacher und das Tretlager 5mm höher wäre..
Find das TM Modell echt super aber die Gabel versaut so irgendwie die Geo...


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

Wie kommst da auf 3cm? Das sind bei der Pike 650b 150mm nur 14mm mehr.
Die Fox 32 650b 140mm hat 528mm, die Pike 650b 150mm hat 542mm.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=101


----------



## Plumpssack (27. August 2014)

Habe mich bei der 32 mit der Länge vertan..hab ausversehen die 26" Länge rausgesucht..dann wär die Pike ja, wenn man sie auf 140mm absenkt, nur noch 4mm länger. Danke


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)




----------



## brösmeli (27. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Gibt es ernsthaft Nachfrage für 29er Fullys?



Siehste!


----------



## TomT87 (27. August 2014)

Die Preise, besonders bei den Aluminiummodellen sind dieses Jahr bei Cube auf jeden Fall sehr attraktiv, besonders da Canyon sein Preisniveau ein gutes Stück hochgesetzt hat!

1-2 Kilo mehr sind mir egal und ich liebäugle mit dem Stereo 160 HPA ™  27,5 Metal. Was meint ihr, wie es sich mit der 170 Float bergauf schlägt? Ich suche nach der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau mit etwas mehr Federweg, um die Trails bergab zu rocken, will aber den Berg dennoch selber hoch fahren. Wenn es etwas schwerer wie mit einem AM geht ist mir das egal


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

Die neue Fox 36 RC2 ist bei 170 mm FW nur ganze 4 mm höher gegenüber der Fox 34 mit 160 mm FW, das macht da keinen Unterschied.
Kannst da Testberichte vom bisherigen 2014er Fritzz 160 HPA 27,5 lesen, denn das Bike ist baugleich. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-fritzz-160-hpa-tm-27-5.1095052.2.htm


----------



## DaKing (27. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist top getestet worden. Auch wenn ich diese Meinung nicht habe. Zumindest nicht ohne Schutz unten. Einmal wo hängen bleiben, schon sind 1700 Euro dahin.



Wieso sollte ein Tauchrohr (die es bei der Gabel offensichtlich auch einzeln gibt) 1700 EUR kosten? Eine Delle in einer Kashima Gabelbücke von Fox kostet 400-500 EUR je nach Modell, bei RockShox wird es ähnliche Dimensionen haben.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (27. August 2014)

Weil "da unten"  eher was dran kommt als " da oben".  Bei dem Preis gebe ich dir allerdings recht.


----------



## DaKing (27. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Weil "da unten"  eher was dran kommt als " da oben".  Bei dem Preis gebe ich dir allerdings recht.


Ah du meinst wenn man auf nem Step o.ä. abrutscht. Grundsätzlich gegen diese ganzen Kack Steinschläge vom Reifen weg sollte dieses Upside-Down eigentlich gefühlt unempfindlicher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d0zer (27. August 2014)

Weshalb sind bei manchen Bikes die Preise verschwunden?


----------



## Saseral (28. August 2014)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...das stereo 160 hpa pro hätte mich nämlich sehr gut gefallen für 2000€


----------



## d0zer (28. August 2014)

und das LTD PRO 29 BLACKLINE war für 999€ drin.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2014)

Das 160er HPA TM hat nun auch keinen Preis mehr, waren die 3200-3300€ wohl doch zu wenig


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (28. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung was diese Disskusionen um Preise etc sollen. Bei Cube ist der Preis stabil. Und 2015 kommen High end Modelle dazu, die nun mal was kosten. Innovationen zahlt der Verbraucher, ist in der Autoindustrie nicht anders! Bei einem Stillstand würde sich auch jeder beschweren, weil mal wieder nix vorwärts geht. Wer keine RS1 oder elektronische Schaltung mag, bekommt Bikes für erschwingliche Preise. Und in der Modellpalette ist für jeden was dabei. Außerdem sieht die Rock Shox sehr stimmig am Bike aus. Ok, Geschmacksache! Betrachtet man andere Hersteller, so sind denen ihre High end Modelle wesentlich teurer. Und in der mittleren Preisklasse die Ausstattung bei anderen Herstellern nicht unbedingt besser!


----------



## d0zer (28. August 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass sich an den Preisen nichts ändert, die zu sehen waren. Somit wäre das LTD PRO 29 BLACKLINE mir


----------



## Tobias_B. (29. August 2014)

Cube hat schon die letzten Jahre ein Super Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis, keine Ahnung warum alle so rumheulen!; Es kann nur besser werden


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

Preisliste von Cube

http://www.mtb-mag.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Cube_Price-list_UVP_2015.pdf


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Preisliste von Cube
> 
> http://www.mtb-mag.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Cube_Price-list_UVP_2015.pdf



Öhm...kann es sein, das die 130er 27.5 AMS nicht mehr verfügbar sind?
Dachte erst, die bauen die Website um und es sind noch nicht alle Modelle gelistet.
Das wäre ja kompletter Schwachsinn.

EDIT:
*Cube Stereo 140 27.5: neues All-Mountain-Bike für 2015*
Etwas gemäßigter geht’s mit dem *Cube Stereo 140 27.5* über Stock und Stein, das die Lücke zwischen Stereo 160 27.5 und Stereo 140 29 schließt. Nomen est omen liegen 140 mm Hub vorne/hinten an, gerollt wird auf 27,5"-Laufrädern. Damit dürfte sich das Stereo perfekt für All-Mountain-Abenteuer und Trail-lastige Touren eignen – die beliebten AMS-Modelle mit 130 und 150 mm Federweg fallen dafür weg.

Ich sag's ja: Kompletter Schwachsinn :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (30. August 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Öhm...kann es sein, das die 130er 27.5 AMS nicht mehr verfügbar sind?
> Dachte erst, die bauen die Website um und es sind noch nicht alle Modelle gelistet.
> Das wäre ja kompletter Schwachsinn.
> 
> ...


Ich finds super. Das 140er Stereo macht einfach 300% mehr Spass und kommt fast genauso gut überall hoch.


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich finds super. Das 140er Stereo macht einfach 300% mehr Spass und kommt fast genauso gut überall hoch.



Warum sollte es?
Ist doch fast 100%ig identisch mit dem AMS-Race:
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-hpa-race-275-metalngreen-2015/
Und in Sachen Layout nun komplett mit den Mitbewerbern austauschbar.

Und bei der Farbkombi bekommt man einmal mehr Brechreiz :-/


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich finds super. Das 140er Stereo macht einfach 300% mehr Spass und kommt fast genauso gut überall hoch.



Mir gefällt's auch. Wenn es jetzt noch so gut fährt wie ein Spectral, dann ist das Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27,5 ein heißer Kandidat als mein Bike für grobe Trails.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (30. August 2014)

Auf der Messe standen auf jeden Fall die AMS


----------



## Plumpssack (30. August 2014)

Es macht mehr Spass, weil die Winkel etwas Flacher sind, das Bike etwas tiefer ist und die Kinematik der vom AMS überlegen ist. Beim AMS hat sich der Hinterbau immer mehr wie eine Art Puffer angefühlt. Es war einfach eins dieser Bikes auf denen man irgendwie nur draufgesessen hat, in den neuen Stereos sitzt man durch die moderne Geo und mehr SAG gefühlt drin. Das ist auch der Grund, aus dem sich das Spectral so toll fährt. Es sind sehr leichte Bikes mit Downhillbikeanleihen, welche man bergauf aber kaum merkt.


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. August 2014)

Als echtes Tourenfully aber imho nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Mit 2x10 tut man sich hier nämlich schon verdammt schwer.
Dazu in vergleichbarer Ausstattung gleich wieder 500 Euro teurer bzw. als gleich teure PRO-Version ein Kilo schwerer :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (30. August 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Als echtes Tourenfully aber imho nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
> Mit 2x10 tut man sich hier nämlich schon verdammt schwer.
> Dazu in vergleichbarer Ausstattung gleich wieder 500 Euro teurer bzw. als gleich teure PRO-Version ein Kilo schwerer :-(


Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit 1x10 mit 32er KB im Harz und mindestens einmal im Sommer in den Alpen und kenne eigentlich niemanden der mit 2x10 Probleme hat, deswegen wird ja auch nichts anderes mehr angeboten. Wenn man nicht gerade bei 50km/h mit einer 80er Trittfrequenz treten will braucht man eigentlich kein 3x10..
Durch die 11-36er Kassetten kann man eigentlich eine riesige Bandbreite mit zwei Kettenblättern erreichen.
Als echtes Tourenfully eignet sich, wenn einem das Stereo zu "aggressiv" ist, auch noch das 29er 100mm FW AMS. 29er mit 100mm FW sind von der Laufruhe her besser, als 130mm 26" Räder finde ich.


----------



## knubbl (31. August 2014)

ich finde die neuen 140er HPA vielversprechend - weiss jemand wann die erhältlich sein werden?


----------



## Bernie-Munich (31. August 2014)

Habe gerade vorne (bei 3 Blättern) das kleinste Blatt von 24 auf 22 Zähne umgerüstet, und komme nun bei manchen steilen Rampen einfach weiter als zuvor. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man mit 2x10 in den Alpen unterwegs sein kann. Okey, wohne auch in München und bin fast jedes WE in den Bergen unterwegs...


----------



## Zipfi1977 (31. August 2014)

Man darf vor allem 2x10 CC nicht mit 2x10 AM vergleichen.

Bei der CC Variante fehlt quasi das kleine Blatt, bei der AM Variante das Große.





Ich benutze die AM Variante. Das mittlere dann auf 36 vergrößert und Ende. Man kommt überall hoch mit 22x34 und runter mit 36x11


----------



## Plumpssack (31. August 2014)

Ja das stimmt. Ich fahre beispielsweise nur mit 32er KB. Da kann man bei hoher trittfrequenz noch knappe 35km/h Kurbeln aber eigentlich mache ich das nie, weil ich im Harz nur Trails bergab fahre und beim Alpencross lieber in die Landschaft gucke, als mit 60 den Berg runterzuknalle, bzw auch Trails fahre.
Ich freue mich aber auch schon auf 11-Fach umzurüsten, etwas mehr Bandbreite untenrum würde auf keinen Fall schaden.


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. August 2014)

Cube hat schon lange kein gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis mehr, das würde ich eher noch von Canyon und Radon sagen.
Und das Cube noch von ihrem AMS Klassiker schwärmt , wird dem 'Kaufvieh' jetzt verklickert das das Stereo genauso dafür taugt.
Und das jetzt fast alle Fully's gleich ausschauen ist auch abtörnend. Zum Lack brauch man ja seit Jahren nix mehr sagen....einfach grausam.


----------



## d0zer (1. September 2014)

Wann werden die neuen Modelle bei den Händlern eintreffen? Weiß man das schon?


----------



## Denyodp (1. September 2014)

Händler anrufen würde ich sagen. Acid, Attention ect. sind in vielen Läden ja schon länger verfügbar. Keine Ahnung ob das für alle Modelle gilt, aber grundsätzlich kann bestellt werden.


----------



## Deleted253406 (1. September 2014)

Im Vergleich zum Ghost Kato FS7/8 spricht imho eh nichts mehr für das 140er Stereo.
Gerade das 8er hat ein verdammt gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Wäre in der Klasse mein aktueller Favourit.


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (1. September 2014)

Bikehersteller gibt's wie Sand am Meer! Das hat die Eurobike mal wieder gezeigt. Wem das Cube Programm also nich gefällt...
Hersteller wie Canyon und Radon 
muss man bei Preis/Leistung in eine andere Schublade stecken, wobei diese auch an der Preisschraube drehen das unten Wasser rausläuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knubbl (1. September 2014)

Gerade beim Händler nachgefragt: zB die Stereo 140 HPA 27,5 sollen Anfang Dez. ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Tricksy (1. September 2014)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen.....ich bin Fan von Cube. Gerade weil die Farben kein Einheitsbrei sind. Jetzt guck ich mir die neuen Räder an....och nöööö oder??!! Klicke ich die Hardtails an sehe ich auf der 1. Seite 15 Fahrräder am Stück (großer Bildschirm). Gerade mal drei davon sind mit Farbe ausgestattet. Und davon noch 2 in grün, das muss man auch mögen. Buh, ich weis nicht. Die Teamlackierung hatte schon schönere Übergänge und nicht derart abgehackte Kanten. Und wenn es bunt sein soll, oder zumindest ein bissel Farbe haben soll, sind die Modelle nichts mehr für mich bzw. zu mager ausgestattet.
Ich meine ganz im Ernst....was ist denn das für eine Farbpalette der Reactions??????? Ich verstehe das nicht. Trist und grau und somit irgendwie total öde. Letztes Jahr wars schon nicht ganz so schön, das Jahr davon gabs noch Auswahl. Aber jetzt ist wohl aus die Maus.

Sehr schade, Preis / Leistung empfand ich immer als sehr gut...aber bei aller Liebe...das Auge fährt mit.

...aber wenn ich weiter so rumgucke....ist wohl nirgends besser. Schade, dass der Trend dermaßen vorgeschrieben wird.


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (1. September 2014)

tja mit den farben wird man nie genau den punkt treffen, dem einen zu heftig bunt, dem anderen zu einheitsbreiig...
eine individuelle farbpalette nach kundenwunsch wäre klasse, aber das sprengt wohl den preisrahmen.
trek bietet ja sowas an, aber auch erst im höhergelegenen preissegment


----------



## Denyodp (1. September 2014)

Ich finde die Farben der 2015er Modelle sogar richtig schön. Allerdings habe ich mir auch nur die Hardtails unter 1.000,00 € angeschaut. Speziell Acid & Attention. Und die finde ich sehr gelungen.

Wenn ich jetzt mal auf "alle Bikes" gehe stimmt es schon das die meisten recht unauffällig sind. Mir gefällt das, sehe aber auch das für die Farbbegeisterten etwas wenig geboten wird. Gerade bei den Modellen oberhalb des Acid.

Bzgl. Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich finde das passt zumindestens mal beim Acid. 
Canyon Yellowstone AL 29 4.9 2015 kostet mit Versand 734 €
Canyon Grand Canyon AL5.9 kostet mit Versand 834 €
Radon ZR Team 29 7.0 kostet mit Versand ca. 720 €

Für das 2015er Acid zahle ich jetzt etwas über 800,00 €. Dafür mit Händler direkt vor Ort. Bei den 2014er Modellen war es ähnlich. Vielleicht ein klein wenig besser ausgestattet und und ca. 80 € günstiger. Dafür alle nachteile des Versandhandels. Da muss man einfach überlegen was man selbst machen kann/will.


----------



## scooter_werner (1. September 2014)

Ich finde es interessant, dass kein einziger Post dabei war, der sich um Marathonbikes drehte. Dabei hat Cube mit dem AMS HPC quasi ein Bike mit Alleinstellungsmerkmal im Programm: 2 Flaschenhalter am Race-Fully. Das gibt's meines Wissens sonst nur beim Epic. Aber da reden wir noch mal von einer anderen Preisklasse.

Bei mir steht für nächste Saison wahrscheinlich die Ablösung meines, in die Jahre gekommenen Rotwild R1 FS an. Und weil ich das Rad fast ausschließlich für Marathons benutze, sind für mich 2 Flaschenhalter ein "must have". Da bleibt mir nur das AMS HPC oder ein Wechsel auf HT. Werde auf jeden Fall beides mal testen, auch weil ich bisher noch kein 29er gefahren bin. Hat denn jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem 29er AMS HPC?


----------



## Johny_Sunshine (2. September 2014)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen.....ich bin Fan von Cube. Gerade weil die Farben kein Einheitsbrei sind. Jetzt guck ich mir die neuen Räder an....och nöööö oder??!! Klicke ich die Hardtails an sehe ich auf der 1. Seite 15 Fahrräder am Stück (großer Bildschirm). Gerade mal drei davon sind mit Farbe ausgestattet. Und davon noch 2 in grün, das muss man auch mögen. Buh, ich weis nicht. Die Teamlackierung hatte schon schönere Übergänge und nicht derart abgehackte Kanten. Und wenn es bunt sein soll, oder zumindest ein bissel Farbe haben soll, sind die Modelle nichts mehr für mich bzw. zu mager ausgestattet.
> Ich meine ganz im Ernst....was ist denn das für eine Farbpalette der Reactions??????? Ich verstehe das nicht. Trist und grau und somit irgendwie total öde. Letztes Jahr wars schon nicht ganz so schön, das Jahr davon gabs noch Auswahl. Aber jetzt ist wohl aus die Maus.
> 
> Sehr schade, Preis / Leistung empfand ich immer als sehr gut...aber bei aller Liebe...das Auge fährt mit.
> ...



Ich finde das schön:







Mann sieht nicht immer das Rad nur direct von der Seite.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. September 2014)

Bike-Discount hat die neuen Cubes schon auf seiner Website drauf, z.B. hier.


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. September 2014)

Was soll denn der USD-Mist?
Das Hatten wir im Enduro-Bereich (Mopped) doch auch schon zigmal im Wechsel durch.
Früher oder später wurde noch jede USD-Gabel undicht :-/


----------



## Plumpssack (2. September 2014)

d0zer schrieb:


> Wann werden die neuen Modelle bei den Händlern eintreffen? Weiß man das schon?


Ich weiß, dass die 140er 27.5 HPA Stereos im Januar und die HPC's im März/April lieferbar sein sollen.


Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Was soll denn der USD-Mist?
> Das Hatten wir im Enduro-Bereich (Mopped) doch auch schon zigmal im Wechsel durch.
> Früher oder später wurde noch jede USD-Gabel undicht :-/


Und inzwischen gibts sehr viele USD Motorradgabeln die super funktionieren, MX Maschinen habe immer USD Gabeln und die m.E. nach beste DH Gabel (die neuen BOS und MZ kenn ich allerdings nicht) ist die Dorado Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bates1337 (3. September 2014)

Mein neues soll das Stereo 120 HPC Race 29 werden.
Mein Händler meinte es wäre auf ende September lieferbar.


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2014)




----------



## mathijsen (4. September 2014)

Achtung bei den neuen Modellen: Nicht alle Stützen, die aussehen wie eine Reverb, sind auch eine...
Bei den günstigeren Fullys kommt die "RFR Adjustable Seatpost" zum Einsatz, die der Reverb Stealth zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht. Bei einer anderen Bikemarke hab ich die schon mal als "JD Dropper Post" gesehen. Danach gekugelt, bin ich hierauf gestoßen: http://www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/...sts-das-toppmodell-mit-wireless-fernsteuerung.

Bei der RFR dürfte es sich um die "JD-YSP03" handeln. Also nix von wegen "unsere RFR-Sattelstütze"... nur eingekauft.
Sollte sie gut funktionieren, finde ich es aber gut, dass Cube auch bei den günstigeren Modellen Variostützen ab Werk verbaut. Ein besseres Aussehen als eine X-Fusion Hilo oder eine Kindshock Dropzone bietet sie allemal.

Laut Cube-Webseite soll sie auch einzeln zu haben sein. Interessant wäre da der Preis...


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die 140er 27.5 HPA Stereos im Januar und die HPC's im März/April lieferbar sein sollen.
> 
> Und inzwischen gibts sehr viele USD Motorradgabeln die super funktionieren, MX Maschinen habe immer USD Gabeln und die m.E. nach beste DH Gabel (die neuen BOS und MZ kenn ich allerdings nicht) ist die Dorado Pro.



Ja gibt es schon wesentlich länger. Nur kann man diese nicht mit dem Rock Shox Modell vergleichen, da dort ganz andere Steuerkopf Einheiten / Gabelköpfe sowie Klemmungen gefahren werden.
Desweiteren arbeiten die Moped USD Gabeln alle auf Öl Basis und Feder.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. September 2014)

@Vincy 

Finde ich ja super, dass du die Videos hier einstellst. Aber wieso gibt es in den MTB-News unter den Eurobike-Neuheiten noch kein Cube-Video?


----------



## Johny_Sunshine (5. September 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @Vincy
> 
> Finde ich ja super, dass du die Videos hier einstellst. Aber wieso gibt es in den MTB-News unter den Eurobike-Neuheiten noch kein Cube-Video?


Schau mal unter "Videos" und dann rechts unten "Videos der Redaktion" - da gib es "Eurobike 2014  (89 Videos)" - hier ist ein direkten Link *http://tinyurl.com/o6sbbfb* . Die oben eingefügte Video ist auch dabei.

Gruß
John


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. September 2014)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass kein einziger Post dabei war, der sich um Marathonbikes drehte. Dabei hat Cube mit dem AMS HPC quasi ein Bike mit Alleinstellungsmerkmal im Programm: 2 Flaschenhalter am Race-Fully. Das gibt's meines Wissens sonst nur beim Epic. Aber da reden wir noch mal von einer anderen Preisklasse.
> 
> Bei mir steht für nächste Saison wahrscheinlich die Ablösung meines, in die Jahre gekommenen Rotwild R1 FS an. Und weil ich das Rad fast ausschließlich für Marathons benutze, sind für mich 2 Flaschenhalter ein "must have". Da bleibt mir nur das AMS HPC oder ein Wechsel auf HT. Werde auf jeden Fall beides mal testen, auch weil ich bisher noch kein 29er gefahren bin. Hat denn jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem 29er AMS HPC?


Hallo Werner,

ich bin zufällig zu einem AMS Super HPC 29 gekommen, da mein 29er HT Rahmen gebrochen war und H&S die AMS letztes Jahr verschleudert hat. Ich bin schon sehr viele Bikes gefahren und mein Schwerpunkt liegt schon beim Hardtail, aber das AMS hat sich als absoluter Glücksgriff erwiesen. Es macht einfach nur Spaß! Der 2. Flaschenhalter sollte aber bei einer 750 ml Flasche einen seitlichen Einschub haben, sonst passt da nur ne 500ml Flasche.
Durch den Lockout am Dämpfer kannst du Berghoch wie mit einem Hardtail fahren und die 100mm Bergab sind so gut zu nutzen, das du damit richtig Zeit gut machen kannst. Vom Handling liegt es für mich so was von Gold richtig wie ich es bisher nur von meinem Cannondale Flash und Specialized Epic kenne.
Das klasse Fahrverhalten sowie die coole Optik und schöne Details des Rahmens haben mich dazu bewogen mir jetzt noch das Elite c68 Race zu ordern anstatt des neuen Cannondale FSi Carbon1. Kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen!
Mein Aufbau wiegt mit Pedalen 10,03kg. Das finde ich sehr beachtlich, wenn man sieht das ein S-Works Epic nicht leichter ist beim fast doppelten  Preis.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. September 2014)

Johny_Sunshine schrieb:


> Schau mal unter "Videos" und dann rechts unten "Videos der Redaktion" - da gib es "Eurobike 2014  (89 Videos)" - hier ist ein direkten Link *http://tinyurl.com/o6sbbfb* . Die oben eingefügte Video ist auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> John



Danke für den Link! Direkt sichtbar ist es auf der MTB-News-Seite dennoch nicht.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2014)

007ike schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> ich bin zufällig zu einem AMS Super HPC 29 gekommen, da mein 29er HT Rahmen gebrochen war und H&S die AMS letztes Jahr verschleudert hat. Ich bin schon sehr viele Bikes gefahren und mein Schwerpunkt liegt schon beim Hardtail, aber das AMS hat sich als absoluter Glücksgriff erwiesen. Es macht einfach nur Spaß!
> Durch den Lockout am Dämpfer kannst du Berghoch wie mit einem Hardtail fahren und die 100mm Bergab sind so gut zu nutzen, das du damit richtig Zeit gut machen kannst. Vom Handling liegt es für mich so was von Gold richtig wie ich es bisher nur von meinem Cannondale Flash und Specialized Epic kenne.
> ...



Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Wirklich ein Klasse Bike - obwohl ich das 26" AMS 100 HPC SRC fahre, und die 29' Variante nicht vermisse.


----------



## lxkarl (6. September 2014)

Johny_Sunshine schrieb:


> Schau mal unter "Videos" und dann rechts unten "Videos der Redaktion" - da gib es "Eurobike 2014  (89 Videos)" - hier ist ein direkten Link *http://tinyurl.com/o6sbbfb* . Die oben eingefügte Video ist auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> John


gibts eigentlich auch ein video wo die crossbikes von cube gezeigt werden?


----------



## lxkarl (6. September 2014)

hallo,
ich muss nun auch mal was zu den neuen modellen sagen. ich spreche nur über cross-und fitnessbikes. also die modelle sind wie jedes jahr super, auch das der preis bei den modellen sowie ich es gesehen habe gleich geblieben ist ohne die teile zu verringern finde ich bemerkenswert. die optik finde ich auch gut, allerdings um ehrlich zu sein fand ich die modelle vom letzten jahr von der optik her besser, also mir hat der schriftzug also das cube bei den tonopahs und auch beim sl road besser gefallen und ich finde es schade das das geändert wurde. das sah so stylisch aus! und jetzt sieht es wieder so aus wie vor ein paar jahren, schade! aber um ehrlich zu sein finde ich die optik nicht das wichtigste deshalb sage ich super bikes zu gutem stabilem preis, top! zu der tatsache was mir früher aufgefallen ist das die komponenten in den nachfolgenden jahren verschlechtert wurden, kann ich eigentlich gar nix sagen weil mir ist es nicht aufgefallen bei den modellen die ich mir angesehen habe, kann sein das es passiert ist aber ich habe zumindest nicht gemerkt.


----------



## scooter_werner (7. September 2014)

Danke für die Info zum AMS HPC. Habe inzwischen ein Hotel zum Testval in Brixen gebucht und hoffe, dort auch die neuen Cube Modelle testen zu können.


----------



## Tobias_B. (9. September 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Cube hat schon lange kein gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis mehr, das würde ich eher noch von Canyon und Radon sagen.
> Und das Cube noch von ihrem AMS Klassiker schwärmt , wird dem 'Kaufvieh' jetzt verklickert das das Stereo genauso dafür taugt.
> Und das jetzt fast alle Fully's gleich ausschauen ist auch abtörnend. Zum Lack brauch man ja seit Jahren nix mehr sagen....einfach grausam.



Meine Lieblings-Läster-Sau hier im Cube Thread xD

Allein schon dass du´s mit Cancyon und Radon vergleichst ist ja totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## Tobias_B. (11. September 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Ghost Kato FS7/8 spricht imho eh nichts mehr für das 140er Stereo.
> Gerade das 8er hat ein verdammt gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
> Wäre in der Klasse mein aktueller Favourit.



Äh Hallo? 

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-120-hpa-race-29-black-anodized-2015/

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2015/bike-detail/kato-fs-8/

hab jetzt zwar auf 5 Minuten Recherche betrieben, kann mich auch irren, aber du zahlst glatt 400 Euro mehr für ein fast gleichwertiges Rad? - tüchtig!, ok das Ghost ist 700 Gramm leichter, gefällt auch nicht, aber das ist meine Sache.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. September 2014)

Ja wenn man keine Argumente hat, versucht man es mit Diffamierung und Pöbelei.
Und warum man andere Bike Hersteller zum Vergleich als Schwachsinn bezeichnet, müsstest du auch mal erklären.
Und komme jetzt bitte nicht mit der Versand Nummer.


----------



## Tobias_B. (11. September 2014)

Dude, ich mein das doch nicht böse dir gegenüber ; ) - bin eben u.a. ein Cube Fanboy (vielleicht sogar auch Händler),
jeder kann seine Meinung kund tun, hat auch nichts mit Diffamierung zu tun. Da die Preis / Leistung tatsächlich sehr gut dieses Jahr ist ;Wie gesagt ich möchte auch gar nicht auf Canyon und Radon eingehen, da diese mit dem Fahrrad Einzelhandel nicht wirklich etwas zu tun haben = andere Hersteller laut deiner These. Ich glaub der Vergleich zwischen dem Ghost Fully gegen das Cube Fully oben hat es ganz gut gezeigt. In der Branche versucht halt jeder was vom großen Kuchen abzubekommen, mit Betonung auf versucht. 

Wenn die Preis / Leistung und der Service (Hersteller & Händler) denke ich machst du bei keinem was verkehrt, entschuldige die schroffe Anmache letztens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (14. September 2014)

Nen Vergleich mit Versendern ist wohl mehr als lächerlich oder?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (14. September 2014)

Manche rechnen aber so! ... Aber man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!


----------



## lxkarl (14. September 2014)

Hallo,
was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist. Das Cube Tonopah Pro hat ja sogar noch ne bessere Bremse bekommen und das für nur 50 Euro mehr, das ist mal wirklich toll. Also manche Bikes haben ja eine schlechtere Ausstattung wie im Vorjahr, ich rede jetzt nicht von Cube sondern allgemein und das die Tonopahs sind gleich gut oder sogar besser ausgestattet wie im Vorjahr, das ist wirklich top! Und der Preis ist gleich geblieben oder nur ganz wenig mehr, das es so auch gehen kann ist wirklich toll!


----------



## stromb6 (17. September 2014)

Also ich muss sagen 2014 hat Cube einige tolle Bikes gebracht. Da stachen wirklich einige aus der breiten Menge heraus.
Mein 160er Stereo SLT mit XX1, Next SL Kurbel ist wirklich ein Hammer.

So etwas vermisse ich bei den 2015er Modellen. Ich wollte mir heuer ein 140er SLT 29 kaufen, aber anstatt XX1 und Next SL wurde das Bike mit 2*11fach elektronischer XTR versehen. Sorry aber ich brauch keine 2*11 fach Schaltung. Die ist in meinen Augen so überflüssig wie Fußpilz. Noch dazu wenn das Top Modell dadurch um einen halben Kilo schwerer ist als das SL.

Das 140er SL ist noch mit XX1 und Next SL ausgestattet aber die Farbe sieht aus wie hingekotzt. Bremsen am SL wieder daneben für ein Allmountain, eine MT8 anstatt einer SRAM Guide. Gz.
Und warum Cube nicht mal eines der Top Stereo Modelle mit einer Pike anstatt der Fox bringt????

Hatte mich schon auf ein 140er Stereo 29 gefreut, aber nicht wenn die Modelle so aussehen. Bin auch ein großer Cube Fan aber ich kauf nicht blind alles!!!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. September 2014)

Hat schon jemand die neuen Stereo 140 27,5" irgendwo im Laden gesehen oder weiß, wann sie beim Händler eintreffen? Speziell das blaue HPA Pro suche ich.


----------



## knubbl (18. September 2014)

Mir sagte der Händler Anfang Dez als Termin für die HPA 27,5. Das Pro interessiert mich auch ;-)


----------



## rekay (19. September 2014)

das stereo 160 hpa pro 27,5 steht schon in Bayreuth im cube store und irgendein super hpc


----------



## Tobias_B. (19. September 2014)

rekay schrieb:


> das stereo 160 hpa pro 27,5 steht schon in Bayreuth im cube store und irgendein super hpc



Naja die sitzen ja auch an der Quelle, find ich aber unfair den anderen Händlern gegenüber, da Cube ja sozusagen von den Händlern leben kann.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die 140er 27.5 HPA Stereos im Januar und die HPC's im März/April lieferbar sein sollen.





Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Naja die sitzen ja auch an der Quelle, find ich aber unfair den anderen Händlern gegenüber, da Cube ja sozusagen von den Händlern leben kann.



Die 160er Stereos bekommen alle Cube Händler schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rekay (19. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die 160er Stereos bekommen alle Cube Händler schon.


biste sicher? mir wurde gsagt dass mein bestelltes 160er hpa race erst ende Oktober kommen soll??:/


----------



## damianfromhell (19. September 2014)

Wird auch recht spät kommen. Bzw viele topmodelle sind später verfügbar im Gegensatz zu den einstiegsmodellen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (19. September 2014)

Oktober ist doch nächsten Monat, ic hweiß dass man sehr ungeduldig ist, wenn man ein neues Rad bestellt hat aber Oktober heißt doch, dass die Bikes quasi schon verfügbar sind. manche Ausstattungsvariationen gibts halt noch etwas früher, andere später. Die 140er 650b's gibts aber eben wirklich erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2014)

Frag mich eh was die Geier immer wollen  bei uns im laden waren sie teilweise schon vor nem Monat und fragten nach angeboten weil ja die 2015ener cubes schon bald da sind^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hollaho (20. September 2014)

> bei uns im laden waren sie teilweise schon vor nem Monat und fragten nach angeboten weil ja die 2015ener cubes schon bald da sind^^



Sind ja auch seit ein paar Wochen schon runtergesetzt - die 2014er.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2014)

Nö bei uns net zum Großteil weil bei uns zumindest schon fast alles ausverkauft ist. Daher müssen wa och net 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rekay (20. September 2014)

naja man möchte sich halt in jedem Fall eines sichern, und wenn man dann was bestellt hat möchte man es auch gerne sofort


----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2014)

Des kann ich verstehen. Freue mich schon auf des fritzz sl. Wenns mir gefällt ist es eventl bald mein zweites radl fürs grobe 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. September 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Des kann ich verstehen. Freue mich schon auf des fritzz sl. Wenns mir gefällt ist es eventl bald mein zweites radl fürs grobe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Habs mir auch bestellt, es sieht halt in Realität noch besser aus als aufm Cube Foto. Aber ist Geschmackssache


----------



## rekay (20. September 2014)

ja bei den Fotos ist eh vieles fraglich, bezüglich tatsächlicher Ausstattung usw.  die angegebenen Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich jeweils auf die die kleinsten Rahmengrößen oder?


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. September 2014)

rekay schrieb:


> ja bei den Fotos ist eh vieles fraglich, bezüglich tatsächlicher Ausstattung usw.  die angegebenen Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich jeweils auf die die kleinsten Rahmengrößen oder?



Kleinster Rahmen ohne Pedale! Ist aber trotzdem noch sehr gut! Mein altes Hanzz Sl wog 16 Kilo


----------



## Heroldus (20. September 2014)

Gewicht wird mit dem mittleren Rahmen gewogen, also z.B. 19"


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. September 2014)

Heroldus schrieb:


> Gewicht wird mit dem mittleren Rahmen gewogen, also z.B. 19"




Hihi, bei Cube nicht.


----------



## Heroldus (20. September 2014)

Hmm im normalen Katalog steht mittlere Größe, im Händler Buch kleine. Ich glaube eher mittlere, nur aus Spaß würde das ja sonst niemand reinschreiben.


----------



## bates1337 (20. September 2014)

Auf der Homepage  steht in de FAQ kleinste größe
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/why-is-my-bike-heavier-than-stated-in-the-catalog/


----------



## serious0812 (22. September 2014)

Also, mein Favorit und Wunschrad für 2015 ist das Elite C68 SL 29!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (22. September 2014)

Man kann da eh noch 100-300g draufrechnen+Pedale...
Und Komponenten wie z.B. Reifen, Felgen, oder Sattel haben auch oft "hohe" Toleranzen.


----------



## serious0812 (22. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Man kann da eh noch 100-300g draufrechnen+Pedale...
> Und Komponenten wie z.B. Reifen, Felgen, oder Sattel haben auch oft "hohe" Toleranzen.


Na ja, ich würde sowieso einige Parts austauschen: Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Griffe und über die Bereifung wäre auch noch nachzudenken. Aber ansonsten sehr stimmig, wie ich finde. Pedale werden bei mir sowieso die "schweren" PD-M980, es gibt einfach keine besseren SPD's! Und Gewicht ist relativ, unter 10 kg ist ok!


----------



## Plumpssack (22. September 2014)

War jetzt auch mehr auf dei Diskussion vor deinem Kommentar bezogen 
Die Elite c68's sind in meinen Augen alle leicht genug.


----------



## olihT (30. September 2014)

Moin. Gibt es eine Erklärung, wieso Cube bei vielen Bikes wieder 27,2er Sattelstützen verbaut? 27,2 nutzt man doch im Rennrad Bereich....

Gruß


----------



## zett78 (30. September 2014)

olihT schrieb:


> Moin. Gibt es eine Erklärung, wieso Cube bei vielen Bikes wieder 27,2er Sattelstützen verbaut? 27,2 nutzt man doch im Rennrad Bereich....
> 
> Gruß



nö, auch an den Cannondale Hardtails Standard
mehr Flex


----------



## olihT (30. September 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> nö, auch an den Cannondale Hardtails Standard
> mehr Flex


Ok, mehr Flex aber weniger absenkbare Sattelstützen..... Schade...


----------



## serious0812 (30. September 2014)

olihT schrieb:


> Moin. Gibt es eine Erklärung, wieso Cube bei vielen Bikes wieder 27,2er Sattelstützen verbaut? 27,2 nutzt man doch im Rennrad Bereich....



Ich habe an meinem Simplon RB 29 auch 27,2


----------



## waynesworld (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Cube LTD Race 2013, meine Kollegen sind aber alle Fully umgestiegen und jetzt muss ich mitziehen. Da es ein Cube ist von unserem örtlichen Händler, soll es nun auch ein Cube werden. Meine Kollegen meinen ich muss auf jeden Fall über 2000 € für etwas Vernünftiges hinlegen. Ich bin nur dazu bereit, wenn es wirklich sein muss.

Ich habe mir folgendes Bike ausgeguckt, ist das günstigste und etwas auffälligere Optik:

http://www.liquid-life.de/cube/cube-stereo-120-hpa-29-2015-black-n-grey-n-green.html

Anforderungsprofil:

Wir sind hier im Sauerland, haben dementsprechend Berge und wurzelige Trails. Teilweise auch steile Passagen aus Stein, die ich mit meinem Bike jetzt nicht runter komme. Was sind die Nachteile an dem Bike oben? Würde gerne mal Eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Tobias_B. (6. Oktober 2014)

waynesworld schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Cube LTD Race 2013, meine Kollegen sind aber alle Fully umgestiegen und jetzt muss ich mitziehen. Da es ein Cube ist von unserem örtlichen Händler, soll es nun auch ein Cube werden. Meine Kollegen meinen ich muss auf jeden Fall über 2000 € für etwas Vernünftiges hinlegen. Ich bin nur dazu bereit, wenn es wirklich sein muss.
> 
> ...



Geometrie für Uphill taugt. Die Frage ist halt ob dir 12 cm Federweg ausreichen, liegt halt an dir und deinem Fahrstil, wenns vielleicht mal doch kerniger bergab geht. Das 120er ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein bisschen Marathon orientiert!

Bei Liquid Life würde ich nicht kaufen, wie mans schon in Ihrem Promo Video gesehn hat, stellen die lediglich die Schaltung und die Bremsanlage ein und das wars. Wäre mir persönlich bei so einem Rad zu wenig. Geh lieber zum örtlichen Händle, der nicht auf Masse setzt. A bisl was geht immer, sagt der Bayer.

LG

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waynesworld (6. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Liquid-Life ist der Online-Shop vom örtlichen Händler. Die stellen dir schon alles ein, zumindest habe ich noch nichts Gegenteiliges gehört. Deswegen war ich auch auf der Seite unterwegs.


----------



## knubbl (24. Oktober 2014)

Nachfrage in Münchner Shop-Kette zur Verfügbarkeit von 140 stereo hpa 27,5 zum Testen: "...
Leider ist für das Stereo 140 HPA 27,5 2015 noch kein genauer Liefertermin bekannt. Wir rechnen frühestens Anfang Februar damit.

Hat jemand auch andere Infos, oder gibt irgendwo schon Test-Bikes?


----------



## Tobias_B. (24. Oktober 2014)

knubbl schrieb:


> Nachfrage in Münchner Shop-Kette zur Verfügbarkeit von 140 stereo hpa 27,5 zum Testen: "...
> Leider ist für das Stereo 140 HPA 27,5 2015 noch kein genauer Liefertermin bekannt. Wir rechnen frühestens Anfang Februar damit.
> 
> Hat jemand auch andere Infos, oder gibt irgendwo schon Test-Bikes?




Stereo 140 ist bis auf 22 Zoll ausverkauft, so wie ich das in meinem Händler-B2B lesen kann. Das erste kommt KW7, die werden erst gebaut...


----------



## serious0812 (25. Oktober 2014)

Laut meinem Händler ist das Elite C68 SL 29 ab Mitte April lieferbar.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde jetzt schon vorbestellen Leute. Laut unserem aussendienstler von Cube gibt es keine nachorder weil die.Händler dieses.jahr 40prozent mejr Räder geordert haben und die damit restlos ausverkauft sind für 2015. Es sind nur noch wenige Modelle lieferbar wenn ich des richtig gesehen habe.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias_B. (25. Oktober 2014)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler ist das Elite C68 SL 29 ab Mitte April lieferbar.





serious0812 schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler ist das Elite C68 SL 29 ab Mitte April lieferbar.



Ja, da hat er Recht. Aber wenn du bis April wartest ist es sowieso ausverkauft. Wer nicht vorbestellt, verliert. Oder geht zu Fahrrad.de xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollaho (26. Oktober 2014)

> Ich würde jetzt schon vorbestellen Leute. Laut unserem aussendienstler von Cube gibt es keine nachorder weil die.Händler dieses.jahr 40prozent mejr Räder geordert haben und die damit restlos ausverkauft sind für 2015. Es sind nur noch wenige Modelle lieferbar wenn ich des richtig gesehen habe.



Klar, und wenn mehr Nachfrage als erwartet ist, wird sich Cube ganz bestimmt weigern, die dann später zu erfüllen, weil das ja unter Ihrer Ehre ist. 8-;
Ich täte sagen, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Und die 2014er gab es vor nicht so langer Zeit zu ganz guten Rabattpreisen. Eines davon hab ich. In der aller größten Not, hätte ich höchst vielleicht auch noch was länger warten können.


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ne Tatsache. Des Problem ist den nicht Cube sondern die Lieferanten also shimano usw. Sieht man doch auch gerade beim 10jahre Ding von liteville.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Lieferfähigkeit von Cube ist doch schon lange unter Marketing und Verkaufsförderung zu verbuchen.
Sollte auch mal bei REWE eingeführt werden....


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Oktober 2014)

Trotzdem ändert des nichts dran des vieles jetzt schon out of order ist 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (27. Oktober 2014)

Viele Kunden werden ihre Bikes noch später erhalten als 2014. Nur für die Unentschlossen, habe im November 13 ein Stereo bestellt, Liefertermin im April 14, bekommen im Juni, nur mal nebenbei, und das war kein Einzelfall! Wobei man fairerweise erwähnen muss, dass es nicht oder nicht nur an Cube lag! Andere Hersteller haben ähnliche Probleme!


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Oktober 2014)

So ist es. Bei uns wurde die tage ein Kathmandu bestellt und Liefertermin ist Mai.

Ein anderes was vor mehreren Monaten bestellt wurde soll nächste Woche kommen. Deswegen lieber vorbestellen statt nix zu bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StereoUser (27. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand, was sich 2015 unter den Laufradsätzen "CUBE EX25.7, 15QR/X12, 584x25C tubeless-ready rim" versteckt?


----------



## hollaho (27. Oktober 2014)

> Nur für die Unentschlossen, habe im November 13 ein Stereo bestellt, Liefertermin im April 14, bekommen im Juni, nur mal nebenbei, und das war kein Einzelfall!



Für die Entschlossenen: Hatte mein Cube (2014 Modell) bestellt, als die 2015er gerade in die Ankündigung gegangen waren und der Ausverkauf der 2014er begann. Lieferzeit 2 Wochen, Rabatt gut 20%.
Wäre das nicht verfügbar gewesen, wäre es entweder ein Rad eines anderen Herstellers geworden oder ich hätte eben 1 Jahr später noch mal geschaut.


----------



## Tobias_B. (27. Oktober 2014)

hollaho schrieb:


> Für die Entschlossenen: Hatte mein Cube (2014 Modell) bestellt, als die 2015er gerade in die Ankündigung gegangen waren und der Ausverkauf der 2014er begann. Lieferzeit 2 Wochen, Rabatt gut 20%.
> Wäre das nicht verfügbar gewesen, wäre es entweder ein Rad eines anderen Herstellers geworden oder ich hätte eben 1 Jahr später noch mal geschaut.



Der hat dir extra ein Auslaufmodell bestellt und dann 20 % billiger angeboten? Der wird's schon haben xD


----------



## rekay (28. Oktober 2014)

Sagt mal sind eig. Anbauteile wie Lenker in den einzeln erhältlichen Maßen verbaut? Oder sind das andere Maße?
Jetzt beispielsweise der RaceFace Chester Lenker am Stereo 160 Hpa Race 27,5...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtbBergsteiger (28. Oktober 2014)

Laut Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers! 
Hab selbst Abweichungen schon gehabt, die aber anstandslos ersetzt wurden, z.B Lenkerbreite


----------



## rekay (28. Oktober 2014)

naja außer 740mm breite steht nichts dabei, mir ginge jetzt um rise und backsweep usw. wollte den evtl. gegen einen etwas leichteren austauschen, dabei aber die Geometrie nicht großartig verändern.


----------



## serious0812 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke mal bei meinem ins Auge gefasste hochpreisigen C68 sieht das etwas anders aus, da hat Cube deutlich andere "Fristen". Laut Cube haben die eine eigene Produktionslinie für die hochwertigen Rahmen eingerichtet. Kann natürlich auch reines Marketing sein, aber wer denkt denn schlechtes von Cube? Ich warte auf das "Go" von meinem Händler, denn mein Simplon RB 29 soll veräußert werden.


----------



## hec (28. Oktober 2014)

brauch auch ein elite c68, das günstigste kaufen und dann pimpen 
freu mich schon drauf...


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (29. Oktober 2014)

Was kostet der Rahmen nackt? C68...


----------



## HibboTronic (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen das Cube Fritzz 180 HPA Race 27.5 bestellt der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin liegt bei der 7kW 2015.
Ich war froh das ich überhaupt noch eins bekommen habe, laut Cube sind die Fritzz bereits alle ausverkauft.

Gruss


----------



## hec (1. November 2014)

denke rahmenkits gibt/gab es bei cube nie direkt zu kaufen


----------



## damianfromhell (1. November 2014)

Exakt gab es nie


----------



## Tobias_B. (4. November 2014)

Hab gerade von den neuen 2015er High End Modellen Bilder gemacht, C68 und XTR Di2 , Hoffe man erkennt was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (4. November 2014)




----------



## damianfromhell (4. November 2014)

Schweinebande auf male scheint die Sonne?


----------



## HANZZ08 (6. November 2014)

Hey leute nochmal wegen Hanzz/Two15:
War vor n paar Tagen beim Cube Händler, der hier direkt an der quelle sitzt. Der Cube-Mensch dort meinte auch, dass es 2015 weder Hanzz noch Two 15 geben wird. Schade...
Ich hab ja die Vermutung, dass die beiden auch auf 27,5 geändert werden und dann 2016 oder so ne Neuauflage bekommen, mal sehen


----------



## Tobias_B. (7. November 2014)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hey leute nochmal wegen Hanzz/Two15:
> War vor n paar Tagen beim Cube Händler, der hier direkt an der quelle sitzt. Der Cube-Mensch dort meinte auch, dass es 2015 weder Hanzz noch Two 15 geben wird. Schade...
> Ich hab ja die Vermutung, dass die beiden auch auf 27,5 geändert werden und dann 2016 oder so ne Neuauflage bekommen, mal sehen



Das neue Hanzz ist das Fritzz 180, es ist sogar leichter in der Top Ausstattung!


----------



## HibboTronic (7. November 2014)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hey leute nochmal wegen Hanzz/Two15:
> War vor n paar Tagen beim Cube Händler, der hier direkt an der quelle sitzt. Der Cube-Mensch dort meinte auch, dass es 2015 weder Hanzz noch Two 15 geben wird. Schade...
> Ich hab ja die Vermutung, dass die beiden auch auf 27,5 geändert werden und dann 2016 oder so ne Neuauflage bekommen, mal sehen



Hey,
ich wollte auch von meinem 2012 Hanzz auf ein neues in 2015 umsteigen. Da das Hanzz und ehemalige Fritzz nun zusammen gepackt worden sind steige ich aufs Fritzz um, bin mal gespannt wie das teil ist mit 180mm vorn und hinten.
Laut meinem Händler arbeitet Cube wohl an nachfolgern, halten dies aber wohl noch geheim bzw. wollen mit keinen Infos rausrücken.

Hier auch nochmal eine Antwort von Cube:



> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> du musst dich leider noch ein bisschen gedulden. Wir haben das Hanzz 2015 nicht im Programm weil wir noch an Neuerungen arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Gruss


----------



## HANZZ08 (8. November 2014)

Dann hätten sie es wenigstens so lange lassen können, bis das neue raus ist...
Das Fritzz ersetz mmn aber nicht das hanzz. Wenn man nur die Federwege ansieht, macht es vlt der anschein aber die Geo is doch recht unterschiedlich.
Ud selbst wenn es so wäre, fehlt immer noch n Downhiller. Das Two 15 is ja noch recht frisch. Wundert mich sowieso,dass sie das aus dem Programm genomman haben.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (8. November 2014)

hey das mit dem Hanzz versteh ich auch nicht. aber das two 15 war für cube wohl ein zu fettes teil und ließ sich wohl nicht wirklich gut verkaufen. ich denke cube wird wohl eher im all Mountain und enduro bereich bleiben wollen und sich vom downhill trennen wollen. 

Gruß


----------



## HANZZ08 (8. November 2014)

Aber einer der grössten Bike Hersteller sollte doch immerhin n Downhiller im Programm haben...naja, ich werds nicht verstehen


----------



## HibboTronic (9. November 2014)

naja wenn sie aber der meinung sind das sie in der branche kein geld verdienen wieso sollten sie dann versuchen da was zu verkaufen. ich kenne nicht die verkaufszahlen vom hanzz und two15 ;-)

gruss


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich finds scheiße, dass es nix mehr für DH/FR gibt


----------



## bikerfrooody (3. Februar 2015)

keine sorge da kommt schon wieder was .......


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Meinste? Der neue Katalog verspricht nicht wirklich was


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Oder kommt das in einem späterem?


----------



## bikerfrooody (5. Februar 2015)

ich würde mal bis mai/riva abwarten  aber ich denke auf jeden fall was mit 200mm und 27,5


----------



## HibboTronic (5. Februar 2015)

Aber ein dhler mit 27,5 finde ich persönlich nicht so solle und ein hanzz wird es definitiv nicht geben dafür gibt das neue fritzz


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. Februar 2015)

Ja wäre echt enttäuschend, wenn da nix passiert. Würde heißen, Cube ist nicht erfolgreich in der Szene...Wäre schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. Februar 2015)

*Ach ja, hier mein Hanzz 2015Mehr gibt's dann auch im Album im Profil. Kritik erwünscht*


----------



## bikerfrooody (5. Februar 2015)

da kommt schon was Jungs 
27,5 absolut der hammer! wird sich auch auf jeden Fall durchsetzen im fully Bereich


----------



## HibboTronic (6. Februar 2015)

Für Enduro finde ich 27,5 auch top aber Downhill finde ich 26 besser


----------



## ketis (10. Februar 2015)

Schwarze Boxxer sähe glaub ich besser aus. Interessante bremsenstellung....sieht nach fingerkrampf aus.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (11. Februar 2015)

ketis schrieb:


> Schwarze Boxxer sähe glaub ich besser aus. Interessante bremsenstellung....sieht nach fingerkrampf aus.


Nix Fingerkrampf, fährst DH brauchst ganze Hand zum Festhalten und den Zeigefinger zum Bremsen. Hast du starke Bremsen, reicht ein Finger ;-)
Ja schwarze Boxxer war nicht da  aber ich wollte eh die weiße ;-)


----------



## ketis (11. Februar 2015)

Aha. Das ist also dh. 

Lustiger DH fahrer du bist.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (11. Februar 2015)

Genau, DH defieniert nur die Einfingerbremse


----------



## HibboTronic (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## Canem (31. Mai 2015)

Johny_Sunshine schrieb:


> Die 2015 Cube Fahrräder sind jetzt auf die Cube-Hopepage zu sehen.
> Ich habe Interesse an den Reaction GTC SLT 29 - jetzt sehe ich dass den 2015er Model den neuen Rock Shox RS-1 Gabel hat: (wie auch die zwei top Elite-Modelle)
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-gtc-slt-29-carbonnflashred-2015/
> ...




Hallo zusammen freut mich hier zu sein.
ich bin neu hier im forum.

Ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für das cube gtc slt 29/ 2015. 

Habe da aber ein paar Fragen bezüglich dem Bike. Stimmt das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis? Habt ihr schon ein paar Testberichte gefunden?ich finde da nicht sehr viel. Die Rock shox gabel ist doch im einzelnen schon sehr teuer, wurde beim Rest des Fahrrads gespart? Habt ihr schon eigene Erfahrungen mit dem bike gemacht? Würde mich echt interessieren. Ich bin noch nicht sehr lange am Biken würde mir jetzt aber doch gerne ein etwas besser ausgestattetes Fahrrad kaufen. Was haltet ihr davon?? Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johny_Sunshine (2. Juni 2015)

Canem schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen freut mich hier zu sein.
> ich bin neu hier im forum.
> 
> Ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für das cube gtc slt 29/ 2015.
> ...



Tut mir Leid, ich kann nichts zu dem GTC SLT sagen da es bei mir letzendlich ein Trek Superfly 9.6 geworden ist.

Gruß
John


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. Juni 2015)

Ist genau das gleiche wie das SL Modell, das auch preislich ganz attraktiv ist. Nur der 500€ Aufpreis kommt von der Gabel.


----------



## Canem (2. Juni 2015)

Also du meinst das slt ist wegen der Gabel teurer.??


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. Juni 2015)

Ich meine nicht, ich weiß es. Hab beruflich damit zu tun.


----------



## Schoppi11 (27. Juni 2015)

In leogang wurde ein DH PROTOTYP gesehen und bei der deutschen Meisterschaft ist es sogar schon lackiert. 


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-downhill-bike-leogang-first-look.html


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06/27/dh-dm-todtnau-2015-training/


----------



## SophieK (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte dringend Rat von Euch! Ich will mir das Vorjahrsmodell des Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race 27.5 mit dem 16" Rahmen holen und bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das Richtige tue. Ich bin 1,62m (also sowieso nur 16") und fahre vor allem hier im Schwarzwald (Freiburg und weitere Umgebungen), Transalp und Co. Jedoch schieße ich schon sehr gerne mal bergab los, aber ich denke nicht, dass das mit "Downhill" zu bezeichnen wäre, sondern eher als "Vollgas-Bergab-Trailen". Verblockte schwierige Trails bergauf und bergab sind mein liebstes, ich finde zudem sehr viel Spaß am uphill climben. Ich denke, die 12,05kg vom HPC wären da schon sehr cool - aber ist Carbon wirklich eine gute Lösung? Ich habe da noch die alten Horrorgeschichten im Kopf ... so ala Steinschlag und das Teil ist kaputt.
Ich wäre euch super dankbar, wenn Ihr mir ein bisschen von Euren Erfahrungen erzählt und mir die Entscheidung erleichtert.
Vielen Dank, Sophie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (16. Mai 2016)

SophieK schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte dringend Rat von Euch! Ich will mir das Vorjahrsmodell des Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race 27.5 mit dem 16" Rahmen holen und bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das Richtige tue. Ich bin 1,62m (also sowieso nur 16") und fahre vor allem hier im Schwarzwald (Freiburg und weitere Umgebungen), Transalp und Co. Jedoch schieße ich schon sehr gerne mal bergab los, aber ich denke nicht, dass das mit "Downhill" zu bezeichnen wäre, sondern eher als "Vollgas-Bergab-Trailen". Verblockte schwierige Trails bergauf und bergab sind mein liebstes, ich finde zudem sehr viel Spaß am uphill climben. Ich denke, die 12,05kg vom HPC wären da schon sehr cool - aber ist Carbon wirklich eine gute Lösung? Ich habe da noch die alten Horrorgeschichten im Kopf ... so ala Steinschlag und das Teil ist kaputt.
> Ich wäre euch super dankbar, wenn Ihr mir ein bisschen von Euren Erfahrungen erzählt und mir die Entscheidung erleichtert.
> Vielen Dank, Sophie



Carbon ist heutzutage bedenkenlos... wenn du auch gern Bergauf fährst ist das Stereo 140 ganz gut geeignet.

VG - Christophe


----------



## SophieK (16. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank! 
Und wie steht es da mit Online-Versand? Ich würde das nämlich bestellen - deswegen ist es so billig. Kann ich dann bei Problemen/Garantie-Fällen zu einem Händler in meiner Nähe?


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Mai 2016)

Nö Garantie immer mit deinem Vertragspartner. Ausser der laden ist nett und macht es trotzdem


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2016)

Der Verkäufer/Händler ist dann dein Vertragspartner.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/
http://www.cube.eu/cubeworld/news/d...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-cube-bike/

Bei Cube gibt es auch eine WLS Series für Damen.
Allerdings nicht mit Carbon. Das Sting WLS HPA 140 gibt es da auch mit RH 14".
http://www.cube.eu/produkte/woman-l...cube-sting-wls-140-sl-275-coralniridium-2016/
http://2015.cube.eu/bikes/woman-lik...ting-wls-140-sl-275-powderbluenflashred-2015/


----------



## SophieK (16. Mai 2016)

Das ist doof. Der sitzt nämlich im Süden von Österreich...  Würdet ihr mir also von einem Kauf abraten, oder das "Risiko" eingehen?


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn du den Service und Sonstiges nicht selber machen kannst bzw keinen Bekannten/Freund dafür hast, dann kauf lieber bei einem örtlichen Händler. Ansonsten kannst es auch Online irgendwo kaufen, Garantie hast dann auch. Nur die Abwicklung wird dann aufwändiger bzw umständlicher. Erstrecht wenn der Händler im Ausland ist. Cube regelt alles grundsätzlich nur über einen Cube Händler!
Mußt sonst den Verkäufer/Händler fragen, ob er evtl einen örtlichen Servicepartner hat.


----------

